# What would you say?



## Rider Rick (Sep 27, 2013)

A lady I work with, ask me what she could do to prepare for a Permit Technician examination.


----------



## fatboy (Sep 27, 2013)

Push her into the  ICC online campus. My Tech said that there was quite bit on zoning, which we do very little with.


----------



## mjesse (Sep 27, 2013)

fatboy said:
			
		

> Push her into the  ICC online campus.


Agree with above


----------



## Codegeek (Sep 27, 2013)

Find out when Steve Burger is teaching a permit tech class and send her to it.  Depending on what part of the country you're in, there may be a permit tech chapter which could help too.  If you visit this website, there are links to all of the permit tech chapters that have websites - http://blog.kcmapt.org/


----------



## RJJ (Sep 27, 2013)

Agree with Fatboy!


----------



## ICE (Sep 27, 2013)

One of the ladies here went with ICC written material as opposed to the online campus.  She didn't trust herself to utilize the online campus and it is expensive.  She said that the study guides have ample simple sample questions.


----------



## mjesse (Sep 27, 2013)

ICE said:
			
		

> ample simple sample questions.


Nice!

:cheers


----------



## ICE (Sep 27, 2013)

mjesse said:
			
		

> Nice!:cheers


I was going to blame her for that but she might see this.


----------

